# Wanted four wheeler in good condition



## xcruefreakx (Apr 26, 2009)

im looking for a used four wheeler in the detroit area priced anywhere from $500 to $800 please email me at [email protected] if you have any information!


----------



## MUDDY4LIFE (Apr 13, 2001)

Hope your not looking for an adult size ATV for 5-800 dollars, cause if you are, its going to be OLD and in poor working condition for that kind of money..

It would help us help you if you would give us a little more info on what size ATV your looking for?


----------



## gtmgooser (Jan 5, 2003)

What size are you looking for? 4x4 or sport quad? With or without clutch? Give us something to go on here.


----------



## coverdog (Dec 7, 2003)

I want one that cheap too. Good luck


----------

